
Show HN: Feedback.tel – Get Private Feedback from Your Customers - vijaykulkarni
https://feedback.tel
======
vijaykulkarni
At feedback.tel, the customer feedback is simplified. Get private and
anonymous feedback from your customer in a quick and simple way. Get started
free at feedback.tel. Because, the customer is always right.

